# anyone have 5 gallon buckets to spare ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

A 'salty' friend tells me salt comes in 5 gal pails, and I need a couple of 5 gallon pails. Two of mine are nearly worn out. I mean, soon will have holes and be useless ! I can't find 5 gallon size buckets anywhere except a hydroponic place that wants $9. each for them.

Hoping somebody might have one or two such buckets to spare.. it may not sound like much but since I live on a disability pension, sometimes it's the little things that nickel and dime me to death.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

home depot has them for ~5.

I have 2 but it does not make sense for you to drive to North York. Any way, none of these salt baskets are exactly 5G. It is little more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

sig said:


> home depot has them for ~5.
> 
> I have 2 but it does not make sense for you to drive to North York. Any way, none of these salt baskets are exactly 5G. It is little more


That is what she is looking for, a bit more than 5 gallons. The HD ones are less than 5 gallons. I need to meet up with her again to tweak the filters I made. So, I can pick them up if needed. Then I can check out your tank(s)


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

The bottom of my HD buckets say 5 US gallons? Same with the one from lowes...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I was talking about salt baskets

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Aha, there's the issue.. US gallons are smaller than Canadian/UK gallons. Why this is, I have never understood, unless it goes back to the revolution, perhaps.

In any event, I have a standard HD bucket and it is not 5 gal. I've asked, at HD and Can tire, even Home Hardware, none of them have a 5 gal bucket. While you have a point that driving a long way just for a bucket does not make much sense, it so happens I get to Markham, [Woodbine and Hwy 7] roughly every two weeks. I attend a pain clinic there. My doc keeps moving, ever further north and east.. but he's great so I'm stuck with the drive.

Happens I'm going out that general way tomorrow. Shrimp club BBQ and also picking up some stuff from another member who lives near the DVP and Eglinton. So, depending on where you are in NY, I might be able to drop by and pick up buckets too. If they are a bit more than 5 g, that's fine with me, I just find it much easier to mix up at least 5 gallons of whatever, than four or three or whatever the smaller buckets hold. Math was never my strong suit.. of four family members, all math wizards except for me . My current 5 G is about to expire from old age.. handle is falling off, and it's about to have a hole in it.

If desired, I have some juvie ghost shrimp I could trade, or maybe some frogbits. I have some really nice ones. And I certainly would not object if JT picked them up.. that would be super, in fact.. and thanks for the offer JT ! By salt basket, do you mean the larger buckets marine salt comes in ? I'm sure they'd do nicely, I use them for WCs and mixing up ferts and such. If more than 5 G, just means I'm less likely to slop water between the tank and the sink.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> Aha, there's the issue.. US gallons are smaller than Canadian/UK gallons. Why this is, I have never understood, unless it goes back to the revolution, perhaps.
> 
> In any event, I have a standard HD bucket and it is not 5 gal. I've asked, at HD and Can tire, even Home Hardware, none of them have a 5 gal bucket. While you have a point that driving a long way just for a bucket does not make much sense, it so happens I get to Markham, [Woodbine and Hwy 7] roughly every two weeks. I attend a pain clinic there. My doc keeps moving, ever further north and east.. but he's great so I'm stuck with the drive.
> 
> ...


I am at steeles and bathurst. if it is on your way sent me PM.

..but you will need to measure 5G in these baskets and mark a line. That's what I did.

I am at home after 4, but I can leave them under carport in case you go in the morning.
They are not brand new. One I use to store sand

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I can bring them to J_T, since it is on my way to work. as you wish...

For the drained dirty water I am using these 5G baskets, which you can also find on the streets or get from contractors



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a couple old salt buckets if you want them


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If I am playing middle man, (and I offered, and don't mind) someone PM me so that I can make arrangements!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I am confused, who needs the buckets? I have a couple that I can spare.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

caker_chris said:


> I am confused, who needs the buckets? I have a couple that I can spare.


Thanks for offering, but, its under control.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

caker_chris said:


> I am confused, who needs the buckets? I have a couple that I can spare.


I could use them if the op doesn't need them. Thanks Matt


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It was Fishfur who started out looking for buckets, and I am pleased to say I am amply supplied now thanks to members here.


----------

